# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  London to Cape Town Overland February 2010

## TravelMate

Hi All,

My friend and I are planning to drive from London to Cape Town in early February 2010 (as early as possible). Early February is now set in stone as we are both leaving work for this trip. If you fancy some adventure then read on!

We are Mike and Christine. Mike has a 300 series Landrover Defender called Himba which has been built from scratch to a decent expedition spec. We are looking for 1-2 people to join us on this trip.

The trip should take around 6 months and take in:

Libya
Tunisia
Egypt
Sudan
Ethiopia
Kenya
Rwanda
Uganda
Tanzania
Malawi
Zambia
Botswana
Namibia and
South Africa

Mike is a 28 year old male from London. I'm Christine, a 26 year old female from Dublin. We have both had enough of city life and want to fulfil a life long ambition! Mike has been lucky to have travelled quite extensively through Europe, the US, Canada, Central America and Australasia. I've travelled in Oman, Malaysia, Mongolia, Japan, the US and various places in Europe. Mike also spent January in Africa on an overland trip (Kenya, Tanzania, Malawi and Zambia) which has helped with planning this trip. He is a qualified first aider and has a fair amount of expedition experience, which will hopefully come in useful!


We are looking for fun, well balanced individuals with a keen sense for adventure. Male or female, young or old makes no difference to us but previous travel experience would be very useful and we absolutely need to hear from you sooner rather than later as the final touches are now being put to this trip.

Every trip participant will be expected to contribute to the cost of the trip. We envisage this would be around £6,000 per person based on three coming, less if there are four of us for the 6 month trip. This will go purely towards the costs of the trip. We would also like to involve a charity in some way  either through sponsorship or actual hands on work out in Africa.

If youd like to join us or just find out a bit more, please feel free to drop us a line on the following email address:

himbastravels@live.co.uk (Mike) or brookeschristine@gmail.com (me). Mike is the expert, however!

Look forward to hearing from you!

Mike & Christine

----------

